# How to connect 10 monitors to 1 cpu?



## ajit.taurian (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi All,

Am starting a new business venture.SO to make it workout cheaper for me,i need to know the procedure to connect say 10 monitors,10keyboards,10 mouse to 1 CPU and use internet on all.

I heard KVM switches can be used for this,can someone give me more info on it.

I want each of the 10 to be able to browse and use MS office applications like Word etc at the same time..Is it possible?

If yes,please guide me through it.

Thanks in advance

Regards,
Ajit


----------



## TechDan615 (Sep 13, 2008)

KVM Switches are designed for people who typically have 2 or 3 computers, but only one monitor/mouse/keyboard. I think what youre trying to set up here is a main server with remote consoles that only have the ability to run the basic programs through the main server? Is that right?


----------



## pramodjain (Sep 23, 2008)

I think you have to configure a Terminal server on which run the terminal service, for it you have to take help a Proffessional.


----------



## user501sc (Nov 25, 2007)

I do not believe that there is a way you can do what you want. If you go the terminal services way you will still need 10 monitors, keyboards, mice and computers. The easiest way to do this is connect a switch with at least the number of computers to your internet connection and go from there. Otherwise you would have to find some very specialized hardware to allow for your proposed configuration, and the costs for this hardware, if it exists, would far exceed the cost of the 10 computers. Also you would need software to allow multiple users access to the machine at one time.

Save yourself the effort and time in looking for these pieces and buy the switch and multiple computers, you will be happier in the long run.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The most I have heard of is under linux using an extra VGA card, keyboard and mouse to allow 2 people to use one PC .. more than that is probably technically possible but highly improbable.

sounds like you want to do something like that which was done years ago by using terminals and a central computer from which everything runs and is saved to, including booting into your OS.
Unfortunately the scenario I am thinking of was back in the early 90's and I don't remember details too clearly .. may have even been a unix system .. & like I said details are sketchy.


----------



## Netman660 (Sep 7, 2008)

Go for good docking stations


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd be looking at Thin Clients and one server for an application like this.


----------



## MBeccariaFan (Nov 13, 2008)

Echoing what other posters have said, I don't know how to do what you specifically wanted. What I do know is that if you proceed with your original plan, it's going to end up costing you more money than building or buying economical machines.

You have two choices: (1) Build or Buy some cheap PCs; or (2) Use Edubuntu. With choice #1, your employees can use Office at low cost. With choice #2, your employees can use OpenOffice at lower cost than choice #1, due to that Hard Drives would not be required. Edit: Also you wouldn't be paying for a Windows or Office license for each machine.


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

This sounds like what you are looking for.

http://www.ncomputing.com/Lseries.aspx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That device is probably more expensive than a thin client! :smile:


----------



## CRAZYAustin (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www2.userful.com/

thought is seems 10 is the limit


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the update. It seems the application I mentioned above just over a year ago has evolved from 2 to 10 .. 

Closing this thread as it has really gone cold as far as the original poster is concerned. If the original poster wants it opened again, send me the link via PM requesting that it be re-opened. :wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The problem with that product is it's Linux only.


----------

